# Bosch Router Table, what's a good router for it?



## friedrice2841 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am brand new to this forum and fairly new to workworking.

I am trying to make doors for my aquarium stand, and possible a couple of cabinets.

I looked at some router tables, and found that for the price, the Bosch (RA1181) looked like the best table for the money. It felt solid compared to the Porter Cable, Craftsman, and Skil models.

I now need to find a good router for this table. I need the router to accept both 1/4" and 1/2" shanks, and it doesn't need to be top of the line. I am a weekend warrior, at best.

Trying to see what other are using in this router table. Ease of installation would be a big selling point for me (getting it in and out of the table; and is it easy to change bits, while in the table.

Please post your recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## friedrice2841 (Feb 24, 2009)

really? no one can recommend a good router for this table? i guess i thought i would be flooded with some suggestions.


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Tim

Welcome

The different manufactures are all pretty competitive. Pick your favorite color and make sawdust.

Milwaukee and Dewalt are commonly used. Milwaukee has some very nice bench features. Even a weekend warrior should buy a quality power tool. If you enjoy woodworking you have a quality tool, and even if you lose interest, it is way easier to resell quality tools. IMO

Larry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greeting, and welcome to the forum.

If it a Bosch, why not use the Bosch router? It would meet all your requirements. I guess I could be off in left field if the router and table are not both made by Bosch.


----------



## blarney (Feb 26, 2009)

I have that Bosch router table and find that my Dewalt 618 works well with it. The router has many nice options-reasonably priced as well.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's a deal for you- a refurbished Bosch router at a great price;

Bosch Router Combo Packs @ CPO

I'd buy the higher HP model for a router table application.

rstermer


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Never used this router, but it's been recommended a lot on here for the value

$120 Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router LINK

or fixed base only:

$90 Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed Base Router LINK


----------

